# Can females of these species fly?



## Bugmankeith (Feb 14, 2018)

Have these living wild in my area. Was wondering if females are able to fly?

Tenodera angustipennis

Tenodera sinensis

Mantis religiosa


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 15, 2018)

Bugmankeith said:


> Have these living wild in my area. Was wondering if females are able to fly?
> 
> Tenodera angustipennis
> 
> ...


I've had both Tenodera species, and while females can fly briefly they rarely do. Mantis religiosa though I have not kept or captured, so I can't say.

The T. sinensis females outdoors will quickly drop down from their perches and hide on the ground, and sometimes run, when threatened. I haven't seen a female fly in the wild, only once did one glide to the ground after it jumped trying to escape capture.

The males of course fly off when I get within 10 feet normally outdoors, but after a flight they have to rest awhile, and tend to follow the females habits at that point to try evade capture.


----------



## bugboymark (Feb 15, 2018)

I've never seen a T. augustipennis in N. IL, but I agree on the other two (T. sinensis and the European mantises). The females just aren't built to fly...or not very long at least.

Only one legit exception to that observation.  A few years ago, late summer, I noticed a Chinese mantis way up high on our second floor bedroom window.  I KNOW, without a doubt, it was the biggest T. sinensis I'd ever seen. And that's a lot of years of fixating on these things.  I'll be the first to admit it's usually easy to exaggerate how big they are. If you pulled out a ruler, you'd be surprised that most of them really never get much longer than 5.5 inches and most are smaller than that.  But this one was a true "monster."  Maybe somewhere between 6 and 7 inches? It's belly was facing me on the glass and it was obviously a female.  No doubt. I'm like an excited kid in a candy store now...so I then decided it was wise to open the window, removed the screen, and climb out onto a steeply-pitched roof to see if I could catch this sucker! I have visions in my head of being hailed as the hero of the bug community. "This guy collected a true 7 inch genetic freak!" (said no one ever) As soon as I climbed out, she looked down at me...and took off. I don't mean she ran and jumped and spread her wings. I mean she bolted REALLY fast straight away from the roof. My thought was I'd just watch were she landed, and then walk out and collect my prize.  But she kept going in a straight line.  About 50 yards down the street, she took a hard right, gained altitude, and flew over the neighbor's roof like a bird. I was stunned.  You see males flying around a lot in the fall.  I can't tell you how many times I've been watching my boys play baseball or football on a warmish later summer night and you see a male chinese mantis sort of floating/flying/fluttering around the lights. But this female flew like she meant business!  Anyhow, I probably stood on that roof for a few minutes afterwards, devastated that my chance for entomology stardom had evaporated so quickly. Biggest AND fastest flying mantis I'd ever seen...and a female to boot.


----------



## River Dane (Feb 15, 2018)

@bugboymark That’s amazig. She would’ve given rise to a crazy bloodline.  :blink: 

As for the main topic, I agree that most probably don’t fly far. I’ve never seen a female mantis fly, but I’ve seen them use their wings to aid in jumps, which is pretty similar to short flights.


----------



## Serle (Feb 16, 2018)

The Tenodera S. is the only female mantis that I have seen actually fly in a controlled manner . All other species I've bred  Mantis Religiosa included use their wings in quite a limited manner ...   S


----------



## Ocelotbren (Feb 20, 2018)

bugboymark said:


> I've never seen a T. augustipennis in N. IL, but I agree on the other two (T. sinensis and the European mantises). The females just aren't built to fly...or not very long at least.
> 
> Only one legit exception to that observation.  A few years ago, late summer, I noticed a Chinese mantis way up high on our second floor bedroom window.  I KNOW, without a doubt, it was the biggest T. sinensis I'd ever seen. And that's a lot of years of fixating on these things.  I'll be the first to admit it's usually easy to exaggerate how big they are. If you pulled out a ruler, you'd be surprised that most of them really never get much longer than 5.5 inches and most are smaller than that.  But this one was a true "monster."  Maybe somewhere between 6 and 7 inches? It's belly was facing me on the glass and it was obviously a female.  No doubt. I'm like an excited kid in a candy store now...so I then decided it was wise to open the window, removed the screen, and climb out onto a steeply-pitched roof to see if I could catch this sucker! I have visions in my head of being hailed as the hero of the bug community. "This guy collected a true 7 inch genetic freak!" (said no one ever) As soon as I climbed out, she looked down at me...and took off. I don't mean she ran and jumped and spread her wings. I mean she bolted REALLY fast straight away from the roof. My thought was I'd just watch were she landed, and then walk out and collect my prize.  But she kept going in a straight line.  About 50 yards down the street, she took a hard right, gained altitude, and flew over the neighbor's roof like a bird. I was stunned.  You see males flying around a lot in the fall.  I can't tell you how many times I've been watching my boys play baseball or football on a warmish later summer night and you see a male chinese mantis sort of floating/flying/fluttering around the lights. But this female flew like she meant business!  Anyhow, I probably stood on that roof for a few minutes afterwards, devastated that my chance for entomology stardom had evaporated so quickly. Biggest AND fastest flying mantis I'd ever seen...and a female to boot.


That is a great story haha, thanks for sharing.  It's really too bad you couldn't get her!


----------



## bugboymark (Feb 20, 2018)

I know!  I'm still bummed every time I think about "the one that got away." It was a beast.  There seem to be some bigger than average females I find in a field/community garden next to my house...so maybe her bloodline is still alive. 

Just glad my story didn't end with me falling off my roof.  I'm not sure what my excuse would have been to my family and friends... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Serle (Feb 20, 2018)

Tales of the one that got away are fun to tell &amp; think back on ......... S


----------

